# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  مصطلحات مترجمة

## mohamed73

* مصطلحات طبية متنوعة 
                           here are some medical  terminology i hope u will benfit from them   
الإيدز " مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة " AIDS ( Acquired Immune Deficiency
مرض ألزهايمر - Alzheimer's disease
حب الشباب Acne Vulgaris
فقر الدم "الأنيميا" - Anemia
الذبحة الصدرية - Angina pectoris
مرض الجمرة الخبيثة - Anthrax disease
تصلب الشرايين - Arteriosclerosis
التهاب المفاصل - Arthritis 
التوحد - Autism
الربو - Asthma
الربو الشعبي - Bronchial Asthma
تجلط الدم - Blood coagulation
سرطان - Cancer
توقف القلب - Cardiac arrest
أمراض صمامات القلب - Cardic Myopathy
جدري الماء - Chicken pox
الجدري - Small pox
تليف الكبد - Cirrhosis
جلطة - Crassamentum – Clot 
مرض القلب المزمن - Congestive heart disease
مرض القلب التاجي - Coronary heart disease
الارتجاج - Concussion
المغص - Colic
عمى الألوان - Color blindness
غيبوبة - Coma
التشنج - Convulsion
الإمساك - Constipation
الإسهال - Diarrhea
مرض السكر - Diabetes 
تسوس الأسنان - Dental Caries
اكتئاب - Depression
متلازمة داون (المنغولية) - Down's syndrome
قرحة الإثني عشر - Duodenal ulcer
قرحة المعدة - Peptic ulcer 
ضيق تنفس (عسر) - Dyspnea
فيروس إيبولا - Ebola
الصرع - Epilepsy
ضعف النظر - Eye disorder 
الغنغرينة - Gangrene 
أمراض اللثة – Gingivitis 
تضخم الغدة الدرقية - Goiter 
النقرس - Gout
داء السيلان - Gonorrhea
حصاة صفراوية - Gallstones 
شلل نصفي - Hemiplegia 
البواسير- Hemorrhoids 
الفتق - Hernia
ارتفاع ضغط الدم - Hypertension
قـصـور الـغـدة الـدرقـيـة - Hypothyroidism 
التهاب الكبد - Hepatitis 
ورم دموى - Hematoma
انفلونزا - Influenza 
الأرق - Insomnia 
يرقان - Jaundice 
البهاق - Vitiligo
ورم ليمفاوي - Lymphoma*

----------

